# Echolotgeber ohne zu bohren



## goolgetter (15. April 2010)

Ich habe da mal ein Anliegen.

Ich habe ein Alu-Boot Linder 440.
Ich wollte mir nun den Geber vom Echolot montieren. (Nicht im Boot sondern am Heck)
Ich will es unbedingt vermeiden zu bohren.
Ich habe auch schon eine interessante Webseite dazu gefunden.
http://www.angeln.de/praxis/echolote/experten-tipp-8198
Im Beitrag wir ein UV beständiger Klebstoff SIKAFLEX erwähnt.
Ich habe mir mal diesen hier rausgesucht. Sikaflex 521 UV.
http://www.sika.de/sikaflex-521uv_d.pdf

Jetzt meine Frage, beschädigt mir dieser Klebstoff das Alu (irgendwelche chem. Reaktionen zu erwarten?!) oder kann ich das ohne Probleme so einfach "ankleben"?
Habe damit noch nie zu vor zu tun gehabt.

Also vielleicht ist ja einer unter Euch der mir hier weiter helfen kann.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. April 2010)

*AW: Echolotgeber ohne zu bohren*

Moin!

Sika ist ein Teufelszeug, ich benutzen das hier schon seit Jahren,
http://www.svb.de/farben+bootspflege/sikaflex/dichtmasse/sikaflex+291+marine+dichtmasse.html

Absolut i.O. Tu Dir nur einen Gefallen und nimm kein Silikon, 
das härtet aus, wird porös und zerlegt sich mit der Zeit.


----------



## goolgetter (15. April 2010)

*AW: Echolotgeber ohne zu bohren*

Danke Dir, das sieht ja schon mal gut aus.
Das die Verbindung von Alu und Kunststoff dann auch hält sollte dann gewährleistet sein, oder?!
Und das da irgendwas "angefressen" wird (das Alu meine ich) sollte auch nicht vorkommen?
Sollte man die zu verklebenen Materialien unbedingt vorher anrauhen? 
Staub und Fettfrei werde ich es auch jeden fall machen.


----------



## Lorenz (15. April 2010)

*AW: Echolotgeber ohne zu bohren*

Hi

Ich würde einfach eine Geberstange nehmen...


Was bei einem Spezialkleber zu beachten ist,wird sicher nochmal genau draufstehen.Ein bissel mit dem Schmiergelpapier drübergehen könnte sicher nicht schaden!?


----------



## goolgetter (15. April 2010)

*AW: Echolotgeber ohne zu bohren*

Auf die Geberstange wollte ich verzichten.
Müsste man dann auch wieder abbauen/dranbauen, wenn die Plane drüber spanne / runter nehme.
Die Lösung mit dem "Küchenbrett" favorisiere ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. April 2010)

*AW: Echolotgeber ohne zu bohren*

Entfetten reicht, wie gesagt Sika ist ein Teufelszeug.

Ich habe damit alles mögliche (Downriggerbohrung, Badeleiter, Rutenhalter, Durchbruchdichtung fürs Echolot, Lüftungsgitter, Benzinfilterhalterung, Echolotgeberhalterung und und und) an meinem Boot abgedichtet und keinerlei Probleme damit.

Bin da sehr pingelig und dichte auch Bohrungen ab die normal nicht unter Wasser stehen, hab einfach kein Bock darauf das das GFK irgendwo Wasser zieht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. April 2010)

*AW: Echolotgeber ohne zu bohren*

Ach ja, wenn Du erstmal nur die 100ML Tube kaufen willst, da Du nicht 
so viel Zeug brauchst, dann steck Dir die Tube mal eine halbe Stunde 
vor Verarbeitung in die Jackentasche oder leg sie auf die Heizung.

So lässt sich der Sikamansch besser verarbeiten und kommt auch ohne 
rohe Gewalt aus seiner Tube.


----------



## gründler (15. April 2010)

*AW: Echolotgeber ohne zu bohren*

Hi

Statt Küchenbrett geht auch Hobbyglas ausn Baumarkt gibt es in verschiedenen stärken und farben,ich hab mir so ne vorrichtung mit Hobbyglas gebaut,zb.30 x 20 x 3 cm für 4,99€.

So brauchste kein Küchenbrett zersägen,diese Bau-Klötze gibt es in verschiedenen größen stärken......

#h


----------



## goolgetter (15. April 2010)

*AW: Echolotgeber ohne zu bohren*

Das sind genau die Art von Vorschlägen die ich mir gewünscht habe.

Bin morgen dann mal im Baumarkt unterwegs. Da bekomm ich sicher solch ein "Hobbyglas".

Danke für den Tipp für das Sikaflex. Werde es dann mal "vorwärmen".


----------



## goolgetter (15. April 2010)

*AW: Echolotgeber ohne zu bohren*

Wie lange sollte es dann aushärten?


----------



## heinmama (15. April 2010)

*AW: Echolotgeber ohne zu bohren*

Hallo,

ich kann das die Meinungen über Sika... wirklich nur bestätigen. Das Zeug ist absolut säurefrei und greift Lack oder Alu nicht an, ein sweiterer Vorteil ist auch noch das es wie Gummi wird, und seewasserund-vibrationsfest abbindet ( Silikon hat diese Eigenschaften nicht.).

Viel Spaß noch beim Basteln.

Heinmama


----------



## PetriHelix (15. April 2010)

*AW: Echolotgeber ohne zu bohren*

Sikaflex passt... An unserem Alumacraft haben wir das Plastikbrett auch mit Sikaflex und Nieten befestigt. Die Bohrungen für die Nieten wurden damit abgedichtet. Das Boot liegt seit fast 4 Jahren im Wasser und ist absolut dicht. 

24h würde ich auf jeden Fall warten bzgl. aushärten lassen.


----------



## goolgetter (15. April 2010)

*AW: Echolotgeber ohne zu bohren*

Danke für die Antworten, einfach super hier. #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. April 2010)

*AW: Echolotgeber ohne zu bohren*

24 Stunden halte ich auch für realistisch #6


----------



## HD4ever (16. April 2010)

*AW: Echolotgeber ohne zu bohren*

ich habe meinen beiden Geber fürs Echolut und den log auf ne kleine Platte geschraubt, diese Platte dann mit Sikaflex hinten fest geklebt. hält bestens !


----------

